# Stormy's Twins (and we're done for the year!)



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Stormy kidded appropriately in the middle of a stormy day. She's a ff and had twins :kidred: :kidblue: 
The girl is solid black and the boy is black traditional. Excited to have a solid black girl to add to our herd! All of Goliath's boys this year have been black traditional or brown. :laugh: This is the only girl to be born with anything but a brown head, so very pleased. :leap: 
Sorry for the poor quality, it was taken with my cell phone and can't find my digital camera at the moment.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats...they are adorable.... :thumb:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations :leap: So sorry you missed the birth but you have 2 healthy kids and a doting mom! I bet that doeling will be amazing to see as she grows, the only Boers around here that I've seen have been traditional, never see any solids.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Congrats I am glad you got your little black girl.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

congrats! they are soooo sweet!


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Thank you everyone. :grouphug: I'm happiest that we are done for the year, and so thankful that we didn't have any more ff tragedies. Whew!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They are gorgeous!!! Congrats! I would LOVE to have a black or black head in my herd! I'm thinking our last doe to kid this season will give us traditionals though!


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Thank you everybody! The three black traditionals are all bucks. :hair: I really wanted some black traditionals in our herd, so this was just a cruel joke on me. :laugh: 
What's funny is that the breeder we got the daddy from last year was shocked because Goliath was the only kid EVER born there with a black head. This year on their website I have seen 4 more.  Their father is the same as Goliath's dad, so must be some black traditional genes there (or solid black).
I'm really contemplating going there to buy a fullblood black traditional buck. :chin: Now if I can just convince DH it's "necessary". 
Candice, I am shipping you a black traditional bottle buckling.


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Liz, the solid reds and blacks and the black heads are kind of considered a "genetic flaw" because in South Africa they were essentially culled. Some breeders don't like to keep anything but traditional and red/white paint even though the solid reds have become popular. I don't know if solid red/black are even able to be shown? I don't know if breeders who show would keep any with black heads or solid black for that reason. :wink:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome... it was just a bucky year for everyone..... congrats though.. on all the cute kiddo's :hug:



> I don't know if solid red/black are even able to be shown?


Yes...Solid reds and Paints ect are being shown..... and doing well.... in California anyway.. :wink:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

People are showing solid reds and blacks here also. We showed our black traditional last year and the judge was more of an old fashion Red traditional's only type person. Which upset some people. She would put some really awesome paint, or our black headed, does and wethers down in the middle of the class due to color. But she was really good about not stating that was the reason. But she didn't really give a reason. All she did was talk about how nice they were. It was a little hard to understand then why she placed them lower if they were so nice. Like my doe she said was a nice deep bodied level doe with good width. So why does that mean 5th place I don't know. But I told the kids a different day + a different judge = different results.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Congrats! What a beautiful little girl!


----------

